# CAO/Dan - Black Velvet



## dfrancis (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

The first tin I picked up is Black Velvet (Dan Tobacco - through CAO). Great relaxing smoke. Wife doesn't like the aroma, says it sticks in her throat. To me it has a cherry note. Burns very well, only re-lit once because I wasn't pulling while reading threads. Ordered three more CAO tins: Da Vinci, Blue Note, and University Flake. Also ordered the free tobacco. I'll report back on the Dan tins when they show up.


----------

